# Lebendfutter Wasserflöhe selber züchten



## Joerg (22. Jan. 2012)

Da ich, wie viele andere auch, ein Fan von Lebendfutter bin, möchte ich kurz einen Bericht mit der Aufzucht dieser einstellen.

Die Zusammensetzung der Wasserflöhe in TS: Rohprotein ca. 46,6%, Rohfett ca. 21,0%, zusätzlich weitere wichtige Minerialien und Spurenelemente.
Durch ihre guten Eigenschaften, sind sie als Zusatzfutter sehr hilfreich für eine ordentliche Verdauung und Entwicklung der Koi.

Der Aufbau einer produktiven Zucht ist nach meinen Erfahrungen relativ einfach.
Benötigt wird ein Behältnis, ich habe erst kleinere Behälter oder AQ, dann Regentonnen und zu Schluss ein Planschbecken verwendet.  
Es ist keinerlei Filterung, Heizung, WW noch sonstige Pflege erforderlich.  
Die optimale Vermehrungstemperatur liegt bei 18°-25°, es sollte daher ein schattiger Standort bevorzugt werden.

Das Befüllen kann mit Regenwasser oder auch "grünem" Teichwasser erfolgen.
Die Schwebealgen sind aber leider schon nach kurzer Zeit aufgefressen und es muss dann eine Fütterung erfolgen.
Dazu kommt normale Bäckerhefe für 0,06€ das Stück zum Einsatz. Bedarf 1/2-1 Stück pro Tag im Sommer.
Diese wird, wenn das Wasser sauber gefressen ist, nur kurz in Wasser aufgeschlämmt und verfüttert.

Nach ein paar Tagen kann nun täglich die Ernte mit grobem Netz oder Sieb erfolgen.  
Je nach Behältnis und Temperatur kann man jeden Tag 5-20g ernten.
Nach ein paar Wochen kann die Produktion zurückgehen oder zusammenbrechen, dann wird das Wasser vergossen und neu befüllt.

Flaches Wasser in einem Planschbecken eignet sich dafür sehr gut, dort können, möglicherweise wegen der Sonne, schöne große Exemplare abgefischt werden.
Die Regentonne braucht ein paar Tage länger bis zur produktiven Vermehrung und die Flöhe sind weniger gefärbt und kleiner, aber der Ertrag ist ordentlich.

So sieht eine Ernte aus:


----------



## Jense (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Lebendfutter Wasserflöhe selber züchten*

Hallo Jörg,

in das Thema hatte ich mich auch schonmal versucht einzulesen.
Von wo hast Du denn deine Flöhe bekommen?

Gruß Jens


----------



## Joerg (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Lebendfutter Wasserflöhe selber züchten*

Hallo Jens,
ich hab die in einer Zoohandlung als Lebendfutter gekauft.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daphnien

Sehr interessante Tiere, die sich pathogen (ungeschlechtlich) vermehren. 
Nur wenns mal kritisch wird, werden männliche Tiere benötigt. 

Letzten Winter hatte ich welche in einem AQ gehalten, da ich Koi Nachzuchten großgezogen habe.
Nur wenn die Temperatur über 20° und das Nahrungsangebot groß ist, ist die Vermehrungsrate hoch.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Lebendfutter Wasserflöhe selber züchten*

Danke für die guten Tipps Jörg, 

mal sehen ob es dann dieses Jahr klappt.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Joerg (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Lebendfutter Wasserflöhe selber züchten*

Was neben der Bäckerhefe noch gut als Futter taugt ist "Fadenalgenpulver".
Diese werden geerntet, und nach dem trocknen dann fein zermahlen. 


Hier eine Beschreibung meiner Erfahrungen aus dem letzten Jahr.
Folgende Zuchtgefäße kamen zum Einsatz:

1. Regentonne in voller Sonne
Der Ansatz braucht bei 20° ca. 1 Woche bis die Vermehrung einsetzt. Sauerstoffmangel scheint dafür der Auslöser und sie kommen dann an die Oberfläche. 
Farbe eher blass aber bei guter Temperatur schwimmt ordentlich was an der Oberfläche. Gegebenenfalls ist nach ein paar Wochen der Ansatz neu zu starten,
weil sich zu viel Überreste am Boden ansammeln. Den Behälter leeren und am besten mit abgestandenem Wasser neu befüllen.

2. Kleines Aquarium 30 L draußen
Hier entwickeln sich wegen des geringen Volumens nicht besonders viel aber langfristig ordentlich Nachwuchs.
Verschiedene interessante Varietäten haben ich hier entwickelt, rote, schwarze, schwarz-weiß und normale blasse.
Eine Vermehrung in einem größeren AQ direkt daneben scheiterte bisher wahrscheinlich an den Wasserpflanzen darin.
Scheinbar ist Sauerstoffarmut der Auslöser einer stärkeren Vermehrung.

3. Pool, recht flach in der vollen Sonne
In diesem hab ich einen Ansatz gegeben und schon nach wenigen Tagen tummelten sich dort welche, die immer im Kreis schwimmen.
Die Farbe ist deutlich dunkler als die in der Regentonne.
Obwohl das flache Behältnis für Sauerstoffzufuhr sorgt, vermehrten sie sich Anfangs gut, das mag auch mit dem "grünen" Wasser zu tun haben,
da die natürliche Nahrung aus Schwebealgen beseht.


----------



## Joerg (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Lebendfutter Wasserflöhe selber züchten*

Damit man sich besser vorstellen kann, was das für interessante Lebewesen sind,
hab ich mir ein Spielzeug Mikroskop beim Discounter gekauft.  

Das erste ist eine Totale in 10 facher Vergrößerung auf der 1 Jüngling und 2 Erwachsene zu sehen sind.

Der Laichansatz ist beim 2. Bild mit 60 facher Vergrößerung schon gut zu erkennen.  

Das letzte zeigt Exemplare aus dem Pool, hier scheinen sich Schwebealgen zu bilden, was die Grünfärbung des Verdauungstrakts erklärt.

Nach der Fotosession sind alle wohlbehalten erst mal ins Wasser zurückgekehrt.


----------



## Annett (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Lebendfutter Wasserflöhe selber züchten*

Hallo Jörg.

Interessante Aufnahmen. 
Aber sag mal... die hast Du doch nicht jetzt gemacht, bei der Kälte? Bei mir ist alles an Wasser knüppelhart/-dick eingefroren.
Die Regentonne scheint es diesen Winter auch zu sprengen, wenn es so weiter geht. Die Verstärkungen am Rand reißen ein. 
War seit x Wintern kein Problem...


----------



## jochen (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Lebendfutter Wasserflöhe selber züchten*

Hallo Jörg,

das sind doch mal super Bilder...

mache es jetzt mit den Daphnien seit 3 Jahren wie von dir beschrieben klappt super.
Die Viecher ernähren sich von den Algen im Becken, sind die aufgebraucht kommt einfach Hefe in die Tonne, einfach und immer ein Leckerli für dir Fische.

Des weiteren stehen bei uns noch einige Regentonnen im Garten verteilt,  mit Teichwasser gefüllt, und ein paar Brenneseln darin.
In diesen Tonnen wimmelt es von Frühjahr bis Herbst von schwarzen Mückenlarven.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Joerg (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Lebendfutter Wasserflöhe selber züchten*

Hallo Annett,
diese Aufnahmen sind vom Sommer. Sie hätten aber auch von aufgetauten sein können.

Letztes Jahr kam der Winter ja recht früh und das Aufzuchtaquarium im Garten frohr ein.
Als ich Eisstücke davon aufgetaut hatte, schwammen Wasserflöhe lebhaft im Wasser umher. :shock

Die Vermehrungsrate ist aber von der Temperatur abhängig und aus dem AQ in der Garage gab es im Winter nur wenig zu entnehmen. 
Vermehrt haben sie sich aber auch noch bei 10°.


----------



## Jense (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Lebendfutter Wasserflöhe selber züchten*

Hallo Jörg,
ich werde das auch mal testen im Sommer.
Wann kann man denn die Flöhe abfischen und in den Teich "umsiedeln"?
Wieviele nimmt man dann bzw. läßt man im Becken?  
Ich möchtel das mal mit nem Aquarium probieren.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Joerg (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Lebendfutter Wasserflöhe selber züchten*

Hallo Jens,
aus meiner Erfahrung ist eine Regentonne besser geeignet.
In tieferen Schichten entsteht Sauerstoffarmut und das ist wohl einer der Auslöser für eine gute Vermehrung.

AQ geht aber auch, da kannst du gut sehen, was nachkommt. 

Nach 1-2 Wochen ist das System eingelaufen, dann kann praktisch täglich abgefischt werden.


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Lebendfutter Wasserflöhe selber züchten*

(Leicht Offtopic )
Den Beitrag finde ich interessant... auch wenn ich nie welche gezüchtet habe oder gekauft habe...seit Spätsommer/Herbst haben sich bei mir einige eingefunden.
Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung, wie die hier her gekommen sind... bleiben nur die Pflanzen von Naturagard, die Krebsscheren hier aus dem Forum oder "einfach nur so eingeschleppt"


----------



## Karpfenfreund (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Lebendfutter Wasserflöhe selber züchten*

Also die Mückenlarven sind von meinen Lieblinge gern gesehene "Gäste"


----------



## Jense (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Lebendfutter Wasserflöhe selber züchten*

Hallo Karpfen 
Das kann ich bestätigen.....
Sobald ich diese an meinem Wasserfall abwische und sie in den Teich gespült werden sind alle da


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lebendfutter Wasserflöhe selber züchten*

Moin,

meine Wasserflohzucht ist ja im Winter den Bach runter gegangen, als der betreffende Miniteich kaputt gefroren ist. Dachte ich zumindest.

Vor ungefähr zwei Wochen habe ich den geretteten Bodensand für einen neuen Mini benutzt.
Und siehe da: Heute entdeckte ich jede Menge Wasserflöhe. 
Ausser einer Seerose ist weiter nichts drin - ich schließe Einschleppung eher aus. 
Aber die Eier sind doch wohl hart im Nehmen.


----------



## Lucy2412 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lebendfutter Wasserflöhe selber züchten*

Das werde ich diesen Sommer auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren. Kann man auch Mückenlarven züchten.glaub nicht?


----------



## Joerg (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lebendfutter Wasserflöhe selber züchten*

Christine,
die sind extrem hart im nehmen.
Ich glaube die legen Dauereier, wenn es mal eng wird.


----------



## Charly1964 (15. Aug. 2012)

*Wasserflöhe züchten*

Hallo,

wollte mal ein paar Bilder von meiner Wasserflohzucht vorstellen.
Halte sie zur Zeit in einem 15 ltr. Eimer (steht bei mir in der Garage am Fenster) und in einer Regenwassertonne. 
Als Futter bekommen sie 1 x täglich Hefe (den Becher füllen so das der Boden gerade bedeckt ist) man kann wohl auch mehr füttern aber bei mir reicht es.
Auf dem einen Foto kann man sehen was ich täglich abfische und verfüttere.


----------

